# Few Fishing Pictures



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I was digging around on my external hdd and found these pics. The first is of a pretty big catfish caught in one of my ponds by my house. This is actually the 2nd time I caught him, the first I didn't land it. So I dedicated the summer to catch him again. This was 3 years ago, he's probably still lurking in there.








And the second is of a small, colorful native trout from this past fishing season. Not big, but damn are they beautiful.








Enjoy!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice catches


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Went fishing near the Rio Grande yesterday, water in the lake we were fishing was low but we caught some fish. Very unusual, we saw no illegals crossing near the river, we usually see several groups. Here are some fish from that lake, not from yesterday though.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Pretty nice size bass there.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

0S1R1S... damn good looking catfish you've got there, and you're right the trout is a gorgeous fish.
I'd like to have a tank full of those trout- trout tanks are awesome!
Very aggressive predatory species.

armac, nice looking bass ya've got there... I can't identify the other strange looking species you've got there with the small head and big body... doesn't look like anything we've got up in these parts.

Thanks guys for sharing... I love pictures of fish caught.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

That sir is a real TEXAS cichlid. Straight from the Rio Grande river.

Had a guy killed by Mexican "pirates" couple weeks ago on Lake Falcon,a border lake an hour or so away. Caused a big stir down here. We are pretty well armed even going fishing now a days. The damn cartels are stirring up trouble down here.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

that sucks you have to be armed just to go fishing armac. if our policy makers in DC quit subsidizing illegal immigrants it wouldn't happen.

nice fish though guys


----------

